# Some Candids From The Isle Of Wight.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Popped over to a football tournament on the Isle Of Wight this weekend & between games
grabbed a few candids which were quite popular with the public.

Here are a few of my many favourites.

Comments welcome.

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Any thoughts on these guys


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> Any thoughts on these guys


Good pictures, but sorry to say, I am not sure I would be posting picture of juvenilies on a public forum...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

rubbish, i hate all this stepping on eggshells crap nowadays!

great pictures and imo they give the impression of a cracking day :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

thats just political correctness gone mad.

my little girl had her panto last years and parents had to sign a consent form for photo's if enough didnt sign nobay was allowed to take pictures

very nice clear shots there mate. well done


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the PC stuff tbh. mate, not on here.

Great quality pics I think, capture the atmosphere of the day very well I suspect and also technically very good :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

BestGear said:


> Good pictures, but sorry to say, I am not sure I would be posting picture of juvenilies on a public forum...


why??


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

GREAT shots there mate,some cracking pics....


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> thats just political correctness gone mad.
> 
> my little girl had her panto last years and parents had to sign a consent form for photo's if enough didnt sign nobay was allowed to take pictures
> 
> very nice clear shots there mate. well done


Thank bud, i was hoping the lack of comments wasnt for that reason.

Mums & Dads brought loads of picture & they all went home happy 

Its a shame about the state of society these days, ive done nothing wrong
& other pics of the day will be available to purchase on-line from the
company that hired me anyway :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

no 12 is that whats her face? erm denise black? if its no it looks like her


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Great photos sod all the stupid PC ballarx...captures the innocence of kids having fun and larking about in the sun....instead of being glued to tv's and Xbox's

I love taking pics of friends and family when they are not aware....you get such a natural photo.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice pics, good composition and great saturation in them too!

The PC issues are usually confused by most people but the law is correct here:

As Snoop was hired to take pics and sell them to the parents of those children then no model release was required, the law is very clear on this point. If snoop was to send them openly to other people / for commercial gain to all and sundry then all thats required is a model release form, signed by the parents.

You are reminded that under UK law, there are no restrictions on taking photographs in a public place or on photography of individuals, whether they are adults or minors. There is no right to privacy in a public place, although photographers are of course subject to the usual libel laws in the same way as any other citizen and should observe them. Equipment or film may not be confiscated, or images deleted by any person or officer unless a warrant for such action is issued. Any attempt without a warrant is considered assault under UK law.
Its sometimes perceived that its not suitable to take pictures of children however there is no reason for that to be the case as long as the law is followed. People tend to overlook the human rights of the photographer in this case and assume some form of wrongdoing, this, without cause or reason to suggest so, can land the instigator of such complaints in serious trouble.

Hope this helps.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well put :thumb:

I must also add that the parents of the children have all seen these pictures
& many others taken on the day. The ones available for purchase were printed
as thumbnails for all to see & hopfully purchase on the day or on-line at a
later date.

No one complained & requests were made.


----------

